# Post Your Community Tank



## IonceHadAnOscar (Nov 16, 2007)

as topic says, please list what fish you have and how big they are. also feel free to post pictures of your tank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tiger oscar - 12 inches

jack dempsey - 6 inches

jack dempsey - 4 inches


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

neon tetras, black neons, glowlight, rummy nose tetras, red eye tetras, black skirts, serpaes and a butterfly pleco. tetras are about 1-1.5" pleco is 3"


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

No pics ATM but my community includes;

12" thin bar dat
7" Indo dat
4" Indo dat
12" Distichodus lellosso <= spelled that wrong
8" Hydrolycus armatus








8" Megaladorus Irwini
8" Platydoras costaus
4" Orinocodoras eigenmanni


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> No pics ATM but my community includes;
> 
> 12" thin bar dat
> 7" Indo dat
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Some stocking would be as follows-
32 inch tire track eel
22 inch pacu
22 inch common pleco
20 inch silver aro
20 inch Marble sailfin pleco
18 inch albino channel cat
18 inch chocolate pleco
13 inch FH
12 inch Jardini
10 inch jack dempsey
10 inch green severum
7 inch piraya
6 inch dovii
6 inch parrot
7 inch calico goldfish
7 inch Oranda goldfish
6 inch gold mac
6 inch gold mac

Done listing for now-----More to be added when I have the time too...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Some stocking would be as follows-
> 32 inch tire track eel
> 22 inch pacu
> 22 inch common pleco
> ...


another


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

120 gal:

1 green severum 6"
2 rotkeil severums 3"
2 black convicts 5"
1 hrp 5"
3 silver dollars
1 striped rapheal cat
1 spotted rapheal cat

75 gal:

8 orange head geos
2 cutteri
2 myrnae
1 rhino pleco

28 gal bow:

pair of bolivian rams
13 glowlight tetras
3 black mollies
3 striata loaches
1 gold nugget pleco
1 otocinclus
1 gold guarami


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

traumatic said:


> 120 gal:
> 
> 1 green severum 6"
> 2 rotkeil severums 3"
> ...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


>


HOLY!!!Thats a nice tank...
Never realized the aro was that big from your close ups!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


>


HOLY!!!Thats a nice tank...
Never realized the aro was that big from your close ups!
[/quote]

Old aro-
Much bigger than the present one I own....
Thanks-The tank worked quite well-Until the aro out grew it....Stupid begginer mistake....


----------

